# Six years of suffering... Im only 21



## Bectron (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello my name is Becky, I am a 21 year old female from Dunedin, New Zealand. I have had ongoing stomach problems for close to six years. I was diagnosed as having IBS five years ago. My symptoms generally consisted of alternating diarrhea, constipation, abdominal cramping, nausea and vomiting. Symptoms were usually brought on by spicy, creamy, overly sweet or deep-fried foods. I avoided all these foods and was able to manage for along time doing this. Over this time I have also suffered from depression and anxiety managed with citalopram. IBS became a way of life for me and though it was a pain It never stopped me from doing things. I graduated from university and got married to my wonderful husband last year. Then things got worse. Over the last year I have been having what I call my 'tummy attacks'. They generally come on in the same way. First I feel like I am having a panic attack. My lips hat tingly then my upper body and arms, I feel kind of like there is cold water running through my veins. Then the cramps begin usually lower abdomen but occasionally involves the entire abdomen. This leads to me running to the bathroom where I have diarrhea and nausea and sometimes vomiting at the same time. I feel hot and cold, lightheaded, sweaty, look very pale, my teeth chatter and my heart feels like it is going to pound right out for my chest. This lasts between 30minutes to 2hrs. Once I was taken to hospital via ambulance after convulsing. By the end I feel tired, like I have just run a marathon. Usually I end up in be, and after a few hours good sleep I feel fine. When they first started my 'tummy attacks' happened at night. Usually waking me between 2am and 4am. They would happen every couple of weeks. But over the past year they have become more and more frequent and can happen at any time of the day. Over the past four months the have significantly worsened. I have lost 13kg and have had to leave my post-grad studies. I have been under the care of a gastro doctor at my local hospital. I have also begun seeing a dietitian who has put me on a FODMAP free diet. I have had many blood and stool tests, I have been investigated for Inflammatory bowel disease (which my mother has), Crohns and Gluten intolerance, all tests have tested negative. I have also had a sigmoidoscopy and gastroscopy both were normal except for internal hemorrhoids that I was already aware of. The only things that are abnormal are my low Iron levels and positive ANA test. I Have also been Investigated for lupus and took plaquenil for 6months until my stomach problems worsened and I could no longer stomach them.The past month has been hell. I feel nauseated and tired everyday, with 'tummy attacks' every second day. I have tried anti-nausea medications but seem to have a horrible reaction to them (panic attack, and suicidal thoughts) and gastrosoothe which has helped a little. I have also turned to meditation as a way of coping. The past couple of days I have been having very bad anxiety type feelings and am finding it increasingly more difficult to cope.Are these normal IBS symptoms? I would love to know If anyone has had these symptoms and could give me any tips on what helped them. Sorry for the long post...although it does feel good to get it all down in writing.Thanks,Becky


----------



## KLMF (Mar 9, 2012)

Bectron said:


> Hello my name is Becky, I am a 21 year old female from Dunedin, New Zealand. I have had ongoing stomach problems for close to six years. I was diagnosed as having IBS five years ago. My symptoms generally consisted of alternating diarrhea, constipation, abdominal cramping, nausea and vomiting. Symptoms were usually brought on by spicy, creamy, overly sweet or deep-fried foods. I avoided all these foods and was able to manage for along time doing this. Over this time I have also suffered from depression and anxiety managed with citalopram. IBS became a way of life for me and though it was a pain It never stopped me from doing things. I graduated from university and got married to my wonderful husband last year. Then things got worse. Over the last year I have been having what I call my 'tummy attacks'. They generally come on in the same way. First I feel like I am having a panic attack. My lips hat tingly then my upper body and arms, I feel kind of like there is cold water running through my veins. Then the cramps begin usually lower abdomen but occasionally involves the entire abdomen. This leads to me running to the bathroom where I have diarrhea and nausea and sometimes vomiting at the same time. I feel hot and cold, lightheaded, sweaty, look very pale, my teeth chatter and my heart feels like it is going to pound right out for my chest. This lasts between 30minutes to 2hrs. Once I was taken to hospital via ambulance after convulsing. By the end I feel tired, like I have just run a marathon. Usually I end up in be, and after a few hours good sleep I feel fine. When they first started my 'tummy attacks' happened at night. Usually waking me between 2am and 4am. They would happen every couple of weeks. But over the past year they have become more and more frequent and can happen at any time of the day. Over the past four months the have significantly worsened. I have lost 13kg and have had to leave my post-grad studies. I have been under the care of a gastro doctor at my local hospital. I have also begun seeing a dietitian who has put me on a FODMAP free diet. I have had many blood and stool tests, I have been investigated for Inflammatory bowel disease (which my mother has), Crohns and Gluten intolerance, all tests have tested negative. I have also had a sigmoidoscopy and gastroscopy both were normal except for internal hemorrhoids that I was already aware of. The only things that are abnormal are my low Iron levels and positive ANA test. I Have also been Investigated for lupus and took plaquenil for 6months until my stomach problems worsened and I could no longer stomach them.The past month has been hell. I feel nauseated and tired everyday, with 'tummy attacks' every second day. I have tried anti-nausea medications but seem to have a horrible reaction to them (panic attack, and suicidal thoughts) and gastrosoothe which has helped a little. I have also turned to meditation as a way of coping. The past couple of days I have been having very bad anxiety type feelings and am finding it increasingly more difficult to cope.Are these normal IBS symptoms? I would love to know If anyone has had these symptoms and could give me any tips on what helped them. Sorry for the long post...although it does feel good to get it all down in writing.Thanks,Becky


----------



## KLMF (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Becky...I can relate to some of those horrible symptoms: the chattering teeth, cold and sweating at the same time, fatigue, anxiety. If your attacks are every other day it's no wonder your anxiety has increased. I wish I had a cure for you. I have been scouring these forums for help and have an appointment with a new GI doc coming up. Hang in there! PLEASE call your doctor if your meds are bringing on suicidal thoughts! That would be my primary concern right now!!


----------



## FODMAPPER! (Feb 27, 2012)

I've had some of the symptoms you have mentioned but not to your extreme. I've had a few blood tests to rule out coeliacs and check my blood count; the doctor says I have constipation and NOT IBS - however the dietician disagrees and has put me on FODMAP. I'm amazed at how many tests you have been through and they still don't know the problem. That's what frustrates me with IBS/stomach problems, seems like no one really knows how to treat it or what to do, its just try this or try that. I hope FODMAP helps your symptoms. Sorry I can't give you any advice but I can give you support and say that I (sort of) can relate to how you feel. It's ####! But sometimes it's nice to see that other people feel the same and actually there are a lot of us out there! Stay strong, keep smiling


----------



## BeeRitt (Jan 21, 2011)

Becky, I used to have very similar experiences. I would tell my mom that I literally thought I was dying. I would be in very bad stomach pain like I had to go to the bathroom, and I would sit on the toilet for a while but couldn't go. Horrible pain. I would begin to feel very weak. I would be sweaty, i could feel my heart beating, and then I actually would pass out. I would feel super tired when I woke up, but I felt better and would be able to sleep. This has happened on probably 8 occassions and it's been 4 years since the last time. I've told my doctors and my primary says it must have been related to the vegas nerve, which is the nerve for pain. I never got closure as to what the problem was. No one seemed to care or do any tests. I can certainly sympathize...very scary experience. One time this was happening, I laid on the ground and my mom told me to put my feet up and I actually felt better. normally i was on the toilet doubled over in pain or curled up in a fetal position.


----------

